

Toyota will sell a fuel-cell car around the world in 2015 - perbu
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/6/5278884/toyota-will-sell-a-fuel-cell-car-around-the-world-in-2015

======
perbu
If this is true this casts a weird light on Elons Musks statements about what
he called "fools cells".

Granted, hydrogen production is still pretty energy inefficient but at least
the technology in the cars seems to have matured a lot more than what his
earlier statements have indicated possible.

